# Official DBS Service Desk Suggestion Thread



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Hello all! This is DBSOgre, or Adam for those of you who didn't know. Now that I am hosted at the world's finest DBS satellite information website, I want help to make my DBS Service Desk even better. Please post ANY suggestions, updates, or upgrades you think I should make. I will do my best to accomodate all suggestions. Some things will be hard though, as I don't have a lot of finances, but I have a few GREAT ideas and would appreciate feedback about those and your own! Thank you all for participating!



1. Change the color scheme and images. Add DBS Talk references. - DONE

2. Along with the alphabetized and numerical channel line-ups, have one based on the genre of each channel. I would do two of these: an alphabetized genre line-up and a numerical genre line-up. - DONE 
 
3. Completely overhaul the Compare Locals page. Instead of the chart, have a link to each city with the locals line-up. The page would include the channel call letters, network affiliation, channel's website, OTA channel #, satellite channel #, all of the full power locals NOT available in that area in a seperate list below with all of the information indicated above, and a list of locals not eligible for must-carry with all of the information indicated above.

4. Hunt down some email contacts for DirecTV.

5. DELETE the channel line-ups according to satellite since that's already indicated in the other channel line-ups. - DONE

6. Add Expressvue and Star Choice information.

7. Create an automatic channel addition request form on the Proposed Additions pages. - DONE


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

How 'bout a way to stop the news scroll on the front page? I've seen sites that do this on mouseover, but never looked to see how it's done.

Thanks


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestion TopCat, I wouldn't know where to go for that code though. Do you have any ideas? If so, I would be more than happy to do that for the news.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I've always liked this applet, but its $40...

http://www.appletcollection.com/advnewsscroll.html

Here is a free one I've used before...

http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex2/crosstick.htm


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

hehe I knew one of those two guys would know. 

Here's another one that just changes the news in a box with variable URls, a la MSNBC.com: http://www.geocities.com/e_i_search/premshree/web-include/pub/scripts/JS/text-box-ticker.htm

OT, westol.com is right in my backyard. Oldest ISP in Westmoreland County.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Your news scroll requests have been heard, and you may check out the NEW news scroll now. Thanks for the suggestion. Anything else guys?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Just slow it down somewhat and it will work. :goodjob:


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

If you can set it up Zac, go for it. It was given me the fits when I tried to do it. It's like my computer COMPLETELY ignored the HTML about speed and stopping on the mouse over.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Wow Zac, anxious are we?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

He might want to go to bed.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I see he's gone now, but it's a little early ( 2114MST currently) for bedtime, dont'cha think?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

2114??? You never cease to amaze me!


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

That is early. It's after 0500z and I'm still up 

Zac, one of the downloads was me. I saw your second post and thought maybe the counter wasn't incrementing, so I tested it and was gonna reply if that was the case. As it worked, I just deleted the file and went to another thread


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Actually I didn't. Your post was addressed to DBSOgre, so I didn't peek. I only downloaded to check the counter was working  It's still sitting in my Recycle Bin if you do want me to look at it tho.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zac _
> *Huh James? 9:14 PM Mountain (Standard) Time Zone for you who don't understand real time Currently it's 2227MST 01-Dec-2002. *


As with the Best Buy thread Zac, you need to learn to play along.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Ogre, I'm not sure if this is the same on all Java compilers, but I see you tried to make part of the text red by using the word red, well - it actually made it blue (at least on my compiler - 1.4.0_01). Instead, use hex colour codes - for red, that would be #FF0000 . Then it will work


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I've changed the color to red for ALL new news on the news scroll, among other things! Please check out the new pictures and give me your opinions. I do NOT know how to make pictures, so Flamingtext is the extent of my grasp. LOL. I apologize. Unless somebody was feeling REALLY generous and wanting to make some, but I like it now. Please leave some feedback about it. Thanks!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

No to the pictures! They're all BMPs and therefore aren't meant for internet use and are oversized.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Nooooo, not PNG. :blackeye:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

For once I agree with Zac. Bitmaps should not be used on internet pages. I would stick with Jpeg. 

The red is a little strong. You might want to tone it down a little to a lighter shade of red.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Okay guys. I toned down the red and changed the white font to black on the logos on the left. I REALLY like it. Please tell me what you think, but I think it looks awesome. Be honest though.  I also made them JPG. I will probably start on the genre line-ups next.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Ogre, I like it! Don't change a thing!


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I enjoy the darker colors and rock music, but I don't think it looks devilish. I understand it doesn't look like a million dollar website, but that's because it's not. I don't care as much about the frontal visual as I do with giving you guys a crapload of information and goodies to look at.  Thanks very much Mr. Derryberry.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

The channel line-ups by genre are now done! You can go see the line-ups in numerical or alphabetical order now. Please let me know if there are any other things you would like to see done. I am going to change the Comparison of Locals page on my summer break since that will be a huge one.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I gave up on finding email contacts for DirecTV. I just posted a link to the feedback form because I have hunted for some for a long time with no success. If anybody has any, please let me know.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

The HUGE Comparison of Locals overhaul is DONE! Please everybody let me know what you think of it. I appreciate it. I really am now running out of ideas. I'm going to delete the web pop-up stuff on the Desired Locals Additions city pages ASAP.


----------

